# US Domestic Terrorism, Organizations and Events.



## Bob Hubbard (May 10, 2011)

*Copying here for reference.*

*Terrorist Attacks in the U.S.*

Sources: http://www.infoplease.com/ipa/A0001454.html
Wikipedia.

*1920* *
Sept. 16, New York City:* TNT bomb planted in       unattended horse-drawn wagon exploded on Wall Street opposite House of       Morgan,  killing 35 people       and injuring hundreds more. Bolshevist or  anarchist terrorists believed       responsible, but crime never solved.  
*
1975* *
Jan. 24, New York City:* bomb set off in historic       Fraunces Tavern  killed 4       and injured more than 50 people. Puerto Rican  nationalist group (FALN)       claimed responsibility, and police tied  13 other bombings to the       group.

*1993* *
Feb. 26, New York City:* bomb exploded in basement       garage of World Trade Center,        killing 6 and injuring at least 1,040 others. In 1995, militant  Islamist       Sheik Omar Abdel Rahman and 9 others were convicted of  conspiracy       charges, and in 1998, Ramzi Yousef, believed to have  been the       mastermind, was convicted of the bombing. Al-Qaeda  involvement is       suspected. 

*April 19, 1993* - Waco Texas (FBI Siege) leaves the FBI with 4  dead, 16 wounded, and the Branch Davidian's with 80 dead, 3+ wounded.                           *

1995* *
April 19, Oklahoma City:* car bomb exploded outside       federal  office building, collapsing wall and floors. 168 people were        killed, including 19 children and 1 person who died in rescue effort.        Over 220 buildings sustained damage. Timothy McVeigh  and       Terry Nichols later convicted in the antigovernment plot to  avenge the       Branch Davidian standoff in Waco, Tex., exactly 2 years  earlier. (_See       _ Miscellaneous Disasters.)*

2001* 
 *Sept. 11, New York City, Arlington, Va., and Shanksville,           Pa.:*   hijackers crashed 2 commercial jets into twin       towers of World  Trade Center; 2 more hijacked jets were crashed into the       Pentagon  and a field in rural Pa. Total dead and missing numbered       2,9921:  2,749 in New York City, 184 at the       Pentagon, 40 in Pa., and 19  hijackers. Islamic al-Qaeda terrorist group       blamed. (_See_ September 11, 2001: Timeline of       Terrorism.) 

*2009* *

June 1, Little Rock, Arkansas:* Abdulhakim Muhammed,  a Muslim  convert from Memphis, Tennessee, is charged with shooting two  soldiers  outside a military recruiting center. One is killed and the  other is  wounded. In a January 2010 letter to the judge hearing his  case,  Muhammed asked to change his plea from not guilty to guilty,  claimed  ties to al-Qaeda, and called the shooting a jihadi attack "to  fight  those who wage war on Islam and Muslims."

*November 5,* *Fort Hood :* a mass shooting that took place on November 5, 2009, at Fort Hood, the most populous U.S. military installation in the world, located just outside Killeen, Texas.[1] In the course of the shooting, a single gunman killed 13 people and wounded 29 others. The sole suspect is Nidal Malik Hasan, a U.S. Army major serving as a psychiatrist.
*
Dec. 25:* A Nigerian man on a flight from  Amsterdam to Detroit  attempted to ignite an explosive device hidden in  his underwear. The  explosive device that failed to detonate was a  mixture of powder and  liquid that did not alert security personnel in  the airport. The  alleged bomber, Umar Farouk Abdulmutallab, told  officials later that he  was directed by the terrorist group Al Qaeda.  The suspect was already  on the government's watch list when he attempted  the bombing; his  father, a respected Nigerian banker, had told the U.S.  government that  he was worried about his son's increased extremism.                    *

2010* 

*May 1, New York City:* a car bomb is discovered in  Times Square,  New York City after smoke is seen coming from a vehicle.   The bomb was  ignited, but failed to detonate and was disarmed before it  could cause  any harm. Times Square was evacuated as a safety  precaution.  Faisal  Shahzad pleads guilty to placing the bomb as well as  10 terrorism and  weapons charges. 
*
May 10, Jacksonville, Florida:* a pipe bomb explodes while approximately 60 Muslims are praying in the mosque. The attack causes no injuries.
*
Oct. 29:* two packages are found on separate  cargo planes. Each  package contains a bomb consisting of 300 to 400  grams (11-14 oz) of  plastic explosives and a detonating mechanism. The  bombs are discovered  as a result of intelligence received from Saudi  Arabia's security  chief. The packages, bound from Yemen to the United  States, are  discovered at en route stop-overs, one in England and one in  Dubai in  the United Arab Emirates.                    *

2011* *

Jan. 17, Spokane, Washington:* a pipe bomb  is discovered along the  route of the Martin Luther King, Jr. memorial  march. The bomb, a  "viable device" set up to spray marchers with  shrapnel and to cause  multiple casualties, is defused without any  injuries.         



*Notable attacks associated with domestic terrorism
Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domestic_terrorism_in_the_United_States#Austin_IRS_attack
*

*Bath, Michigan Bombings*
Main article: Bath School disaster
 On May 18, 1927, in Bath, Michigan, a radicalist school board member  named Andrew Kehoeangry at local taxes that caused his farm to  foreclose, and other government policiesset off three bombs and killed  forty-five people, including thirty-eight students and seven adults.

*Ludlow Massacre*
Main article: Ludlow Massacre
 During a strike by miners in Ludlow, Colorado, in 1914 a private  security firm illegally shot at miners and later set their tent city on  fire, killing four women and eleven children.
*
Bombing of Los Angeles Times building*
Main article: Los Angeles Times bombing
 The bombing of the Los Angeles Times on October 1, 1910 killed 21 people.[17] The perpetrators of this crime were the McNamara brothers (James and John McNamara), two Irish-American brothers who wanted to unionize the paper. The McNamaras became a _cause célèbre_ amongst the labor movement in the United States, though their support eroded when they admitted their guilt.
*
Attacks by the Jewish Defense League*
Main article: Terrorism by the Jewish Defense League
 In 2004 congressional testimony, John S. Pistole, Executive Assistant  Director for Counterterrorism and Counterintelligence for the Federal  Bureau of Investigation described the JDL as "a known violent extremist  Jewish Organization."[18]  FBI statistics show that, from 1980 through 1985, there were 18  terrorist attacks in the U.S. committed by Jews; 15 of those by members  of the JDL.[13] Mary Doran, an FBI agent, described the JDL in a 2004  Congressional testimony as "a proscribed terrorist group". Most  recently, then-JDL Chairman Irv Rubin was jailed while awaiting trial on  charges of conspiracy in planning bomb attacks against the King Fahd  Mosque in Culver City, Calif., and on the office of Arab-American  Congressman Darrell Issa.
*
Wall Street bombing*
Main article: Wall Street bombing
 The Wall Street bombing was a terrorist incident that occurred on  September 16, 1920, in the Financial District of New York City. A  horse-drawn wagon filled with 100 pounds (45 kg) of dynamite was  stationed across the street from the headquarters of the J.P. Morgan  Inc. bank. The explosion killed 38 and injured 400. Even though no one  was found guilty, it is believed that the act was carried out by  followers of Luigi Galleani.
*
Unabomber attacks*
Main article: Theodore Kaczynski
 From 1978 to 1995, Harvard University  graduate and former mathematics professor Theodore "Ted" Kaczynski -  known by the codename "UNABOM" until his identification and arrest by  the FBI - carried out a campaign of sending letterbombs to academics and various individuals particularly associated with modern technology. In 1996, his manifesto was published in _The New York Times_ and the _Washington Post_, under the threat of more attacks. The bomb campaign ended with his capture.
*
Oklahoma City bombing*
Main article: Oklahoma City bombing
 This truck bomb attack by right-wing extremists Timothy McVeigh and Terry Nichols killed 168 people  the deadliest domestic-based terrorist attack in US history and, before the September 11, 2001 attacks, the deadliest act of terrorism in US history. It inspired improvements to United States federal building security.
*
Centennial Olympic Park bombing*
Main article: Centennial Olympic Park bombing
 The *Centennial Olympic Park bombing* was a terrorist bombing on July 27, 1996 in Atlanta, Georgia, United States during the 1996 Summer Olympics, the first of four committed by Eric Robert Rudolph, former explosives expert for the United States Army. Two people died, and 111 were injured.
*
2001 anthrax attacks*
Main article: 2001 anthrax attacks
 The 2001 anthrax attacks in the United States occurred over the course of several weeks beginning on September 18, 2001. Letters containing anthrax spores were mailed to several news media offices and two Democratic U.S. Senators, killing five people and infecting 17 others. In mid-2008, the FBI narrowed its focus to Bruce Edwards Ivins, a scientist who worked at the government's biodefense labs at Fort Detrick in Frederick, Maryland. Ivins was told of the impending prosecution and on July 29 committed suicide, by an overdose of acetaminophen.
*
Holocaust Memorial Museum shooting*
Main article: United States Holocaust Memorial Museum shooting
 An elderly man with believed ties to neo-Nazi groups opened fire on June 10, 2009 at the U.S. Holocaust Memorial Museum  in Washington, killing one guard. James W. Von Brunn, 88, from  Maryland, reportedly entered the museum shortly before 1 p.m. EDT, took  out what appeared to be a rifle and fired at a security guard. Two other  security guards returned fire, striking the shooter, according to  reports. Von Brunn died on January 6, 2010, while awaiting trial.
*
Fort Hood Shooting*
Main article: Fort Hood shooting
 The Fort Hood shooting was a mass shooting that took place on November 5, 2009, at Fort Hoodthe  most populous US military installation in the world, located just  outside Killeen, Texasin which a gunman killed 13 people and wounded 30  others.
 The sole suspect is Nidal Malik Hasan, a U.S. Army major serving as a  psychiatrist. He was shot by Department of the Army Civilian Police  officers, and is now paralyzed from the chest down. Hasan has been  charged with 13 counts of premeditated murder and 32 counts of attempted  murder under the Uniform Code of Military Justice; he may face  additional charges at court-martial.
*
Austin IRS attack*
Main article: 2010 Austin plane crash
 On February 18, 2010, Andrew Joseph Stack III flew his airplane into the IRS building in Austin, TX killing one other person and injuring many more in an act of lone wolf terrorism.  He cited many reasons for his grievance against the government of the  United States as well as other facets of the country such as bailout of financial institutions,  politicians in general, conglomerate companies of General Motors, Enron  and Arthur Andersen, labor unions, drug and health care insurance  companies, and the Catholic Church. He added a meeting with a poor widow  who never got pension benefits she was promised, the effect of the Tax  Reform Act of 1986 on engineers, the September 11 attacks airline bailouts that only benefited the airlines but not the suffering engineers, how a Certified Public Accountant he hired seemed to side with the government to take extra tax money from him, criticism of the FAA and the George W. Bush administration were reasons for him to call for violent revolt.
*
Murder of George Tiller*
Main article: Assassination of George Tiller
 On May 31, 2009, George Tiller, a physician from Wichita, Kansas who  was nationally known for being one of the few doctors in the United  States to perform late-term abortions, was shot and killed by Scott  Roeder, an anti-abortion activist. Tiller was killed during a Sunday  morning service at his church, where he was serving as an usher.  Multiple action groups and media figures have labeled Tiller's killing  an act of domestic terrorism and an assassination.
 Roeder was arrested within three hours of the shooting and charged  with first-degree murder and related crimes two days later. In November  2009 Roeder publicly confessed to the killing, telling the Associated  Press that he had shot Tiller because "preborn children's lives were in  imminent danger." Roeder was found guilty of first-degree murder and two  counts of aggravated assault on January 29, 2010,and sentenced to life  without parole for 50 years on April 1, 2010.
*
Gabrielle Giffords assassination attempt*
Main article: 2011 Tucson shooting
 On January 8, 2011, Giffords was shot in the head outside a Safeway  grocery store in Casas Adobes, Arizona, a suburban area northwest of  Tucson, during her first "Congress on Your Corner" gathering of the  year. Nineteen people were shot, of whom six died, when a man ran up to  the crowd and began firing. The suspect, identified as Jared Lee Loughner,  was detained by bystanders until he was taken into police custody.  Federal officials charged Loughner on the next day with killing federal  government employees, attempting to assassinate a member of Congress and  attempting to kill federal employees.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 10, 2011)

*Summary

1990-2011
Islamic attacks = 7
Non-Islamic = 9



1993* *
Feb. 26, New York City: Islamic Terrorist
* *April 19, 1993 - Non-Islamic**

1995* *
April 19, Oklahoma City: Non-Islamic**

2001
           Sept. 11, New York City, Arlington, Va., and Shanksville,           Pa.:         * *   Islamic

* *2009* *
June 1, Little Rock, Arkansas: Islamic
* *November 5, **Fort Hood : Islamic
* *Dec. 25: Underwear Bomber - Islamic**

2010
* *May 1, New York City: Islamic
* *May 10, Jacksonville, Florida: Non-Islamic
* *Oct. 29:Islamic**

2011* *
Jan. 17, Spokane, Washington: Non-Islamic

Others
**Unabomber attacks - Non-Islamic
**Centennial Olympic Park bombing** - Non-Islamic
**2001 anthrax attacks** - Non-Islamic
**Austin IRS attack** - Non-Islamic
**Murder of George Tiller** - Non-Islamic*


----------



## Twin Fist (May 10, 2011)

you go all the way back to 1920, and the muslims have done almost as much in 30 years as everyone else has in 90

you made my case quite well Bob, thanks

just admit it, the threat is real. It may be small but it is real

the kkk? essestially harmless for the last 40 years, the PEOPLE turned thier back on the Klan, and without that, the klan is pretty much no more. Interesting fact, there are more klan in the north than the south these days


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 10, 2011)

The threat of an earthquake is also real.
Tornado too.

Pick a year as a cut off point. I'd suggest 1990.
Then lets take a real look at the data and see.  My opinion is, it's a 50/50 thing on if any act of terrorism in the US today is from an islamic or non-islamic source.

But. Lets lay out the data, analyze it, and see.

Or, do you want to stick to your preconceived idea?


----------



## Empty Hands (May 10, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Or, do you want to stick to your preconceived idea?



Certain events stick out in the mind more than others - perceptions are biased.  Even mine.  I had assumed there had been more Islamic events in the past few years, but then I got to thinking about all the standard white guy terrorism I had forgotten about - Scott Roeder (murdered abortion doc), George Sodhini (shot up a women's gym), James Von Brunn (shot up the Holocaust museum), Andrew Stack (flew a plane into an IRS building) - there have been more than a few of these guys recently, but we tend to forget about them.


----------



## Twin Fist (May 10, 2011)

your data supports my idea.

cuz here is the thing:

you got muslims in one row, EVERYONE else in the other, which includes the anti abortion types(tillers killer), the anti government types(Ok City) the one time non political cooks (atlanta)

i dont think you meant to, but what you did was show that muslim groups are almost as violent as EVERYONE ELSE COMBINED

I feel pretty good about my ideas Bob


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 10, 2011)

I organized islamic vs non-islamic.  
Doesn't support your theory, other than to say there IS a concern, which I've agreed with.

Here's my suggestion.  Go find more cases, from both sides and add to the data. Lets look at it, and see what it says AFTER we get it as complete as we can. I'm open to seeing where it really goes.
Are you?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 10, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> just admit it, the threat is real. It may be small but it is real



Of course the threat is real.  I don't know anyone who thinks it isn't.

There is also a threat - and I think a more dangerous one - from the IDIOTS who insist on making everything about Islam.  They're not interested in discussing anything terroristic that non-Muslims do; that's not on their agenda.  And frankly, they want - they pray - for a world-wide religious war - everyone against the Muslims.  Those people are scary to me, TF.  They're more scary than the very real Islamic terrorists.

But this tactic you're using is part of the usual big lie - if I don't agree that Muslim Terrorists are the only thing we can talk about, then OBVIOUSLY I think Muslim Terrorists are not a threat at all.  IT IS NOT BLACK AND WHITE.

But you can't tell an extremist that.  For them, things are never gray.


----------



## Twin Fist (May 10, 2011)

truth be told, here in texas, i worry more about american leftists than muslims. But that doesnt mean that I dont watch the people around me, but i dont watch JUST the muslims, but they do get a second look.

doesnt get much more fair than that


----------



## Empty Hands (May 10, 2011)

twin fist said:


> truth be told, here in texas, i worry more about american leftists than muslims.



BOO!  Skeery!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 10, 2011)

In the interests of fairness:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terrorism_in_the_United_States



> *Islamic Extremism*
> 
> More than 80% of all convictions tied to international terrorist groups and homegrown terrorism since 9/11 involve defendants driven by a radical Islamist agenda, a review of Department of Justice statistics shows.[72]
> Though Muslims represent about 1% of the American population, they constitute defendants in 186 of the 228 cases DOJ lists



This would seem to bear out Twin Fists position at this time.



My view in these matters is as always, unbiased research and review of information, with an openness to reconsider my positions should the evidence and data point in those directions.


----------



## Twin Fist (May 10, 2011)

no, in fairness i have to say that that stat might be cuz that is all they are looking for


----------



## jks9199 (May 10, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> you go all the way back to 1920, and the muslims have done almost as much in 30 years as everyone else has in 90
> 
> you made my case quite well Bob, thanks
> 
> ...


The only reason that the Klan and other white supremacists organizations have been fairly ineffective of late is luck.  We've been lucky enough that there hasn't been an effective, charismatic leader to pull 'em together.  The Klan, in various forms, remains active.

Terrorism is simply not a simple thing.  The best definition I'm aware of is this: Terrorism is the calculated use of force or threatened force to obtain goals that are political, religious, ideological, or social in nature.  Terrorist targets are selected for symbolic purposes, visibility, or shock value -- not the direct relationship to the goals.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 10, 2011)

If you read the DoHS Daily Report, you quickly see that there is an escalating situation with regard to domestic extremists in the US.  From the guy a couple days ago who called in a threat to do violence at a high school because they had a security drill which posited a right-wing extremist attack (he threated to make it come true), to the roaring nutjob that flew a plane into a government building a couple years ago, the fringe is getting revved up to commit some serious domestic terrorism.

And yet, days after THREE separate incidents on planes in the USA, the only one the right-wing nutjobs want to talk about is the one with the Muslim involved.

I haven't seen one denial of this; and yet they insist they are not obsessed, not fixated, and they'll pay lip service to the notion that not all Muslims are terrorists; and then attempt to 'prove' just the opposite.  All they want is war with the wrong enemy.  Their hatred sickens me.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 10, 2011)

I'm seeing a lot of 'copy cat' activities in the news right now. Wastes LEO's when they need to focus on real threats, not attention seekers.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 10, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I'm seeing a lot of 'copy cat' activities in the news right now. Wastes LEO's when they need to focus on real threats, not attention seekers.



It blows me away to read how many times an envelope with a 'suspicious white powder' is being received at various government offices.  Like *daily*.  Doesn't even make the headline news anymore!  All bogus, of course; but you can't tell me that's not a form of domestic terrorism.  These disgruntled extremists who are unhappy with Obama or this or that politician decide that the way to express themselves is not to call or write their elected reps, but to put a pinch of talcum powder in an envelope and mail it to the person they like the least.  That'll teach 'em, eh?  

We seem to be moving more and more into a mode of making threats and terrorizing people as a form of expression of our dissatisfaction.  I worry about what comes next.

Think I'm lying?

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=whit...wn&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=b85ec02c22f7eb69

Wow, huh?


----------



## Empty Hands (May 11, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> It blows me away to read how many times an envelope with a 'suspicious white powder' is being received at various government offices.  Like *daily*.



I appreciate you bringing this to our attention.  I had no idea.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 11, 2011)

Empty Hands said:


> I appreciate you bringing this to our attention.  I had no idea.



I subscribe to this newsletter:

http://www.dhs.gov/files/programs/editorial_0542.shtm

I get a daily email and download the latest PDF file.  It is basically news items of interest to Homeland Security.  Some of it I am not that interested in; flooding, chemical spills, bank managers arrested for embezzling, etc.  However, it also contains things that hit the radar of the BATF and other internal security organizations; pipe bombs, white powder in envelopes, threats against elected officials, bomb threats, actual possible terrorist incidents, etc.

I started reading this a few months ago.  What surprised me was how many people appear to be engaged in making threats against elected officials and how many seem to be mailing out envelopes with talcum powder (or some other similar non-dangerous content) in them.  This *is* terrorism!  Just because the powder is not actually anthrax, the incidents are intended to cause panic and fear - that's terror.  It appears that's mostly being conducted by grumpy old American-native men with a grudge against the government.  I'm sorry, but this is domestic terrorism, like it or not.  It makes the news - kind of - but no one is putting the pieces together and noticing that it is a nearly DAILY event!  Crazy, huh?

I recommend subscribing to this daily government report.  It's your tax dollars being spent to gather this data, and it's not secret stuff.  But it's also not widely reported in the press.

I like to seek sources of news whenever possible, instead of just relying on FOX or NPR.


----------



## granfire (May 11, 2011)

I think Bob left out a few groups out of his list of terror acts.
Certainly leftist and completely crazy, those nuts with not so secret backing from PETS...ALF and ELF...they cause a good deal of damage and aim to disrupt normal life.

Like the bombing of a forestry research station, destroying 70 years worth of research, 
or those lovely folks that drive spikes in trees, possibly causing a lumberjack to lose an arm or worse...


----------

